# Shorty cowboy



## Damon Williams (12 mo ago)

Looking for a nice puppy have to have paperwork dna


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Your best bet would be to hit ADBA shows in your area and see dogs first hand. When you find the ones you like ask the handlers or owners about their lines and where you might find a reputable breeder. Everyone loves talking about their dogs, so they'll be happy to point you in the right direction for a reputable breeder in your area.


----------

